# Cogeco HD Question



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I just received my Cogeco HD receiver and I was wondering if there is much difference between using the DVI connection and the YPbPr Component connection? I would actually need to get a DVI to HDMI cable because my TV only has an HDMI connection and no DVI. Any help would be great, thanks.

BTW, I picked up the 37" Sharp LCD from FS that is on sale this week, plus I got an open box special $1669! I have to say I am very pleased, even without no HD connections yet.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm on ExpressVu and got HD last month along with a new Sony HD set. The quality and clarity on regular digital channels is amazing enough, but on HD all I can say is WOW!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

THere is an enormous difference between DVI and composite ( single cable ) - not so much a difference with component ( 3 cables ).
Both likely have component and it's worth it to get a decent set tho HDMI would be best for the cable box while using component for the upscale DVD box.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Sinc, what cables are you using for it?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

JumboJones said:


> Sinc, what cables are you using for it?


JJ, I am using the YPbPr component video connector. (This was supplied by ExpressVu with the receiver.)

I just get excellent quality. 

Also my receiver is set to 1080I and 16x9 Asp. ratio.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Oh nice, the Cogeco unit came with those too, but the unit has a DVI port that I thought might get better resolution. I think I'll see how that does first instead of investing in over-priced HDMI cables, thanks.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

JumboJones said:


> Oh nice, the Cogeco unit came with those too, but the unit has a DVI port that I thought might get better resolution. I think I'll see how that does first instead of investing in over-priced HDMI cables, thanks.


Good plan. If it turns out like mine, my bet is that you will see no need for anything better.


----------



## stinand (Jan 15, 2001)

You will not get better resolution by using the DVI port. Quality wise there is little difference to the human eye .Use the cable that came with it .


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

LOL, for a min, I came in here expecting dicussion about using the COGECO Program Development Fund for HD programming. I was a little confused at first hehe

*sigh* silly me!


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I finally got the box hooked up with the YPbPr cables, I have to say the HD channels are awsome, but most of the regular channels are not very good. I found a DVI to HDMI cable at tigerdirect.ca for $19.99 so I picked it up. My new tv only has 1 YPbPr and 1 HDMI and since I need the YPbPr for my DVD player, I thought this to be the best solution.

I noticed that commercials on HD channels go to a 4:3 format, does anyone else get that?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

JumboJones said:


> I finally got the box hooked up with the YPbPr cables, I have to say the HD channels are awsome, but most of the regular channels are not very good. I found a DVI to HDMI cable at tigerdirect.ca for $19.99 so I picked it up. My new tv only has 1 YPbPr and 1 HDMI and since I need the YPbPr for my DVD player, I thought this to be the best solution.
> 
> I noticed that commercials on HD channels go to a 4:3 format, does anyone else get that?


I have gone to other's homes who have cable HD and while their HD is reasonable, their regular digital channels are very poor quality compared to my ExpressVu reception. Even people with StarChoice do not enjoy the same high quality of regular digital channels that I do. One guy who didn't believe me, came over and looked at my TV. He immediately cancelled StarChoice and went to ExpressVu.

Satellite blows cable out of the water on regular channel quality and ExpressVu betters StarChoice by a substantial margin in this area.

Perhaps the fact that StarChoice is owned by Shaw Cable who have a monopoly in the Edmonton metro area has something to do with this difference in satellite signal quality? Might it be that they want customers on cable where there is no competitor? I suspect this is so.

And yes, some commercials go back to 4:3 format for whatever reason, but it happens very seldom.


----------

